# [PCBSD] Portmaster/BPM problem



## airmanmatthew (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. I made a freebsd forum account today for the same reason 99% of newbies did: I have a problem. 
I was trying to install BPM from ports, and it gave me an error code 1. So I heard about portmaster, and decided to give it a try.

I did 
	
	



```
portmaster /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/bpm
```
 and everything was working until now. I got an error about GLIB.

```
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes                                   
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes                              
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes                                  
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.2 ld.so                   
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate             
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool                                  
checking for some Win32 platform... no                                        
checking for native Win32 platform... no                                      
checking for aclocal flags...                                                 
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config                          
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes                           
checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0...                                       
*** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.22.4, but GLIB (2.20.3)     
*** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best                     
*** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error  
*** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing      
*** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is               
*** required on your system.                                                  
*** If pkg-config was wrong, set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH     
*** to point to the correct configuration files                               
no                                                                            
configure: error:                                                             
*** GLIB 2.0.0 or better is required. The latest version of                   
*** GLIB is always available from [url]ftp://ftp.gtk.org/[/url]. If GLIB is installed    
*** but not in the same location as pkg-config add the location of the file   
*** glib-2.0.pc to the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH.                  
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.                                 
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from                                 
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the     
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot  
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at      
[email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email], and attach (a)                                             
"/usr/ports/accessibility/atk/work/atk-1.28.0/config.log", (b) the output of  
the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might    
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into [url]http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com[/url], or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/atk.

===>>> make failed for accessibility/atk
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for accessibility/atk failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I really like Bsd, but I'm a newbie, so take it easy on me please. I see that the terminal told me to run gnomelogalyzer.sh, but I don't know how and don't want to break anything, so I'd like your guys' help and advice. Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

